# Billing 88305



## jperkins (Nov 8, 2012)

Is anyone aware of anything from Medicare for billing 88305 stating it has to be billed with a 26 modifier - even when the preparation and interpretation of the slide(s) was done in the office?


----------



## Texascoder64 (Nov 18, 2012)

If slide prep and reading is done by the performing physician, then this is 88305 no modifier is needed.


----------



## prmcfall (Dec 18, 2012)

No, the 26 modifier is not needed


----------



## medbilling305 (Jan 23, 2013)

It may be an issue with referring physicians npi


----------

